# ID needed



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

do not know what this plant is:


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Where'd you get it from? It looks like l. brevipes but is very green.

David


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with David. When you get your nutritients in order and let plant grow to the top, you should see more redish top portion. Something like this:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Probably wrong on this one, but perhaps it's some leggy Heteranthera zosterifolia? The color looks right on. Leaf arrangement makes me think otherwise... Hrmph. Cavan?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Probably wrong on this one, but perhaps it's some leggy Heteranthera zosterifolia? The color looks right on. Leaf arrangement makes me think otherwise... Hrmph. Cavan?


Trust me, it is not Heteranthera. Don't get fooled by the color of the plant. I'm 100 sure that this is L. brevipes in its full "green glory".

Here is Heteranthera


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that it's _L. brevipes_. It's kind of hard to describe the difference between it and _arcuata_(leaves are a little wider), but _brevipes_ appears to be what it is. If you've kept both, it's easier to see.


----------

